# ridgid 228 soil pipe assembly tool



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

curious if anyone has any experience, good or bad, with the ridgid 228 soil pipe assembly tool. $550. installs and removes bell and spigot connections. my interest would be tying on plastic to cast iron bell, under house usually, with tyseal gasket, instead of no hub, because 1. often there's three of four fittings in a row, which would all have to be cut out, in order to no hub. and 2. often it's the cast iron with very prominent raised lettering all over it that will have be smoothed out with grinder in order to use nohub, and 3. tyseal connections tend to be very solid, whereas nohub can be finicky, but not a major factor.

but: $$$. and may not have room for handle. and perhaps not a very good tool. any thoughts? had a HECK of a time removing spigot recently. not easy to push pvc in either. tool would be nice.

wheeler makes similar tool for 4" and larger only, and looks like takes a lot more room, and looks a bit on the primitive side.

couldnt find any youtube videos. but online suppliers have multiple in stock. so somebody must use them.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I have never used one. I have used a different type less complicated one. It had a hook for a 20' chain, a 4' handle and at the bottom is a piece of angle iron with a hook.

Put the chain around a hub, stretch it out grad it with the hook with the angle iron resting against another hub or pipe end and push them together. Similar to this >>>> https://pipemanproducts.com/proddetail.php?prod=Wheeler-Rex-Pipe-Puller-%234012

As far as PVC, yes some pretty heavy chamferring to get it to glide into a cast hub. In Illinois we have to utilize a "raised bead adapter" when co-mingling the two.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

These used to be made by Tyler called "Ty Tool",they worked pretty well,you can find them on E-bay and Craigs list now and then.They came in different sizes like 4" and had adapter saddles to do 3" and 2' with the same puller and larger sizes too,don't know about the Ridgid one.


----------

